

Onion for sale on Groupon India (sold out) - zengr
http://www.groupon.co.in/deals/bangalore/Groupon-India-Onion/408478?nlp&CID=IN_CRM_1_0_0_249&a=15

======
chatman
Is Microsoft in talks for a Groupon takeover? Seems like a Ballmeresque quirk.

------
rtpg
are onions a luxury in India? this seems really bizarre to me

~~~
zengr
It's very common but became really expensive recently. More on this:
[http://qz.com/121726/groupons-brilliant-marketing-
campaign-i...](http://qz.com/121726/groupons-brilliant-marketing-campaign-in-
india-20000-worth-of-onions/)

